# Clarification of statement in Lightroom 6 FAQ



## FlemmingHJ (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello
I have been reading Victoria's new version of FAQ for LR6.  On page 208 (pdf page numbers) and the last paragraph on left hand side, Victoria writes "Finally, we'll increase the _Vibrance_, _Saturation_ and punch up the _Clarity_.  For a final tweak, hold Shift double click on the _Whites_ and _Black_ sliders." 
This last instruction is new to me, could someone explain this and what it does?

Thank you
Howard


----------



## clee01l (Jul 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
{Shft}{Double Click}  automatically picks the White point or the Black point in the image.   In the Basic panel you {Shft}{Double Click} on the slider label (the name "Whites" or "Blacks")


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Clee.  Yep, I should have clarified it further, as I did on page 195 (The Whites and Blacks sliders affect the clipping of the lightest and darkest tones. Hold down the Shift key and double-click on the words Whites and Blacks. This auto setting often does a good job with these sliders.)  I've just made a note on the Errata in the Members Area.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry to butt in here..from watching a you tube tutorial by Anthony Marganti, these features differ between LR6 stand alone and LRCC in that the feature dosent work on the cc version but does on the stand alone

Robin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2015)

Got a link Robin?  That's incorrect, this feature works in CC and 6.  Perhaps you're thinking of the new Whites & Blacks sliders in the local adjustments, which are only available in the CC version?


----------



## robinchun (Jul 1, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Got a link Robin?  That's incorrect, this feature works in CC and 6.  Perhaps you're thinking of the new Whites & Blacks sliders in the local adjustments, which are only available in the CC version?



Ah, that's probably it then, sorry to confuse matters

Robin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2015)

It's always worth asking Robin!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 5, 2015)

Shift double click is fast, but I find it's often too aggressive and causes clipping, especially shift double click on Blacks. I prefer to move the sliders manually while holding the Alt-key.


----------



## pknight (Jul 9, 2015)

Sometimes, when I try to use shift-double click on the Basic sliders I get a message popping up over the image that states "Adjust Blacks (or Whites) using +/- Keys."  Why would I get this message, rather than LR just making the adjustment from the shift-double click?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 9, 2015)

If you single click on the label, it sets that as the shortcut slider - that's what the message is referring to. So you may just not double clicking fast enough.


----------



## pknight (Jul 9, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you single click on the label, it sets that as the shortcut slider - that's what the message is referring to. So you may just not double clicking fast enough.



OR...perhaps I need to put a new nub in my Intuos stylus.  It seems to lose sensitivity when it gets worn.  Thanks!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 9, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> Shift double click is fast, but I find it's often too aggressive and causes clipping, especially shift double click on Blacks. I prefer to move the sliders manually while holding the Alt-key.




Not all clipping is bad. Black and White do exist.


----------

